
Satellite collision creates copious space junk - habs
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn16584-satellite-collision-creates-copious-space-junk.html?DCMP=OTC-rss&nsref=tech
======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=478137>

